
Ask HN: AWS S3 media player? - chad_strategic
A few years ago I put my music collection up on the &quot;cloud&quot;. S3 to be exact for safety. I also grew up in an era where I collected CDs and then MP3&#x27;s etc so I&#x27;m still confused by all these music services.<p>With that said, I started working in a office as opposed to remote. Although I like NPR, I do need a break every once in a while. Pandora and Spotify are blocked here.<p>I did run across this player the other day https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;IrosTheBeggar&#x2F;mStream which I thought was pretty neat, until I figured out only runs on the local machine.<p>So I was wonder if anybody knew a simple S3 no frills music player? With out encoding, or flash players etc...<p>If not, I&#x27;m thinking I can make my make a quick web page that references the S3 bucket that spits out random mp3s from my library behind htaccess wall for myself.<p>(This would only be for personal use, no intention of getting the RIAA involved.)
======
andreineculau
I would mount the S3 bucket locally then let smth like nStream do its job e.g.
[https://github.com/s3fs-fuse/s3fs-fuse](https://github.com/s3fs-fuse/s3fs-
fuse)

------
savethefuture
Sounds like you just need any sort of music player, that can pull files from a
remote host, just because you are using s3 does not mean you have to get
something specific to s3, s3 is nothing more than a storage space. I'm sure
you can find other web players online and just modify the code slightly to
grab your s3 files.

